# Crying/Whining



## johnuptagrafft (Mar 23, 2008)

My 8 month old GSD cries/whines very loudly(you can hear it everywhere in our 3 bedroom house)

He does this when he is happy. When I pet him(sometimes) and when I come home (always). It honestly sounds like a woman screaming at the top of her lungs but he will be wagging his tail when he does it.

He has had routine vet check ups and is healthy.

Is this something that GSD normally do? How can I stop it? 
I am deploying with the military next year and I would like to stop this if possible before I leave him with my family as this drives them crazy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Does he give you any indication that he's hard of hearing and thus this sounds normal to him? If not, and he's just being a loudmouth brat, then ignore him. When you come home, ignore him completely until he's quiet, then pet him. Once he screams, immediately ignore him again and walk away. When he's quiet, you pay attention to him. Instruct everyone in the house to follow this procedure. Dogs are smart, and yours will soon catch on that if he's quiet, everyone pays attention to him, but if he screams, he's on his own. The instant he makes a tiny squeak, stop. You want to make it clear that no noise is to be tolerated. Good luck with your macaw/GSD hybrid!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava will only do this when she is VERY excited. But I agree with Diana, dont respond to the dog until he quiets, then love the heck out of him.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

German Shepherds by nature, are very vocal dogs! However, there are ways to sort to relax it a little. Like everyone else says, don't show any attention until he calms down. I did t his with Shane, he would get VERY excited everytime I come home, he whine, whine whine whine, but I would not give him any affection, until he was in a down, stay and quieted down a little. You won't get them to be completely quiet, b/c it is part of who they are, but you can control it a little.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whitney screaches -- usually when she is inside and I am outside with another dog, or when she is kenneled and I am bringing another dog inside. She wants to be first in, and then screams when I go out to bring the next one in. 

I have to let her out first, she pees in her crate if she finishes eating and I am out feeding Dubya. So our routine is to feed all the bitches and Rushie and then take her out and feed Dubya while she is using the lawn. She is then kenneled and screams until everyone is in their place. 

Anyone want a pretty bitch, two in August, but with light eyes, light nails, straight on top, snatches fingers with treats in them, chews up dog houses, and cots, and screams like I am boiling her whenever I acknowledge another animal. Cheap!!!! Has CGC and RN. This girl would be a lot better as an only. THAT, I cannot give her and keep her. 

Getting this under control will be a great gift and considerate of you for the family. I swear at times I want to STRANGLE Whit.


----------

